# Nordkapp



## jagmanx (Mar 4, 2018)

From the BBC
BBC - Travel - Route E69: Norway’s icy marvel of engineering

If you have the time it is worth the journey


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 4, 2018)

Going oop north next year. No plans at all to visit Nordkapp.

Thinking more about island of Senja. Maybe I have been looking at too many ************* pictures of popular stops that seem to be bursting with a hundred motorhomes.

Had to postpone the trip until wifey retires this summer. Then we can hit Scandinavia with a three month trip....May June July.

Talking Scandinavia. Has anyone visited Moominworld in Finland?
Wife is a fan but it seems an expensive diversion.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 4, 2018)

*We mainly saw few motorhome*



mossypossy said:


> Going oop north next year. No plans at all to visit Nordkapp.
> 
> Thinking more about island of Senja. Maybe I have been looking at too many ************* pictures of popular stops that seem to be bursting with a hundred motorhomes.
> 
> ...



OK 40 plus at Nordkapp many overnighting..

But we went just south of the Island and found a small layby/parking.. 1 other there.

Same at most of the other areas

See Norway
and Overnights


----------



## Roger Haworth (Mar 4, 2018)

We've been through Olderfjord on the E6 twice in our van, once in 2011 and again in 2017, and on neither occasion were we tempted to go up the E69 to Nordkapp. 

We were put off by reports of the most expensive undersea tunnel and car park anywhere in Europe and the prospect of hoards of other travellers. Anyway the Nordkapp is not the northernmost point of mainland Europe - it is on an island called Mageroya!

The "real" Nordkapp, that is to say the northernmost point of mainland Europe, is Kingarodden in Nordkynhalvoya. There is no road to there. The nearest settlement is the port of Mehamn which we visited having travelled over two high snowy passes in June 2017. Please see: Ann and Roger travel


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 4, 2018)

*Each to their own*



Roger Haworth said:


> We've been through Olderfjord on the E6 twice in our van, once in 2011 and again in 2017, and on neither occasion were we tempted to go up the E69 to Nordkapp.
> 
> We were put off by reports of the most expensive undersea tunnel and car park anywhere in Europe and the prospect of hoards of other travellers. Anyway the Nordkapp is not the northernmost point of mainland Europe - it is on an island called Mageroya!
> 
> The "real" Nordkapp, that is to say the northernmost point of mainland Europe, is Kingarodden in Nordkynhalvoya. There is no road to there. The nearest settlement is the port of Mehamn which we visited having travelled over two high snowy passes in June 2017. Please see: Ann and Roger travel



Yes it is on the island as you post but it is linked by a tunnel
Thus it probably is the most northerly point that you can drive to

No we paid no tolls 
It was not too busy
The drive was excellent !
Yes we had to pay to park !


----------



## mid4did (Mar 4, 2018)

Planning on going up this year most likely beginning of May.
As I understand it and as said previously the tunnel is now free
o The End of the Toll Booth to Mageroya/North Cape (VisitNordkapp.no)
 but the car park is very expensive.
My route is not set in stone but up through sweden on the E45 do a right after stromsund take in finland and pass the equator at santa claus village( the o.h.likes that idea)up to nordkaap and down through norway.The southerly route is how we feel coming south but I'm planning for some sea fishing along the way and probably not Lofoten but maybe tromso.
Plenty of wildcamping opportunities all the way


----------



## mark61 (Mar 4, 2018)

Tunnel has been free since 2012.
You'll have the car park virtually to yourself in February.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 4, 2018)

*3 links 4U*

Norway

Finland & Sweden & Home

Overnights


----------



## jann (Mar 4, 2018)

No cost for the tunnel.It is expensive to park,same price if you stop for 10 minutes or 24 hours.We paid because we wanted to.Another time we would park on the free parking about a couple of miles before the visitor centre.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 4, 2018)

*If you have driven that far*



jann said:


> No cost for the tunnel.It is expensive to park,same price if you stop for 10 minutes or 24 hours.We paid because we wanted to.Another time we would park on the free parking about a couple of miles before the visitor centre.



I disagree
Parking cost is irrelevant !


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Mar 4, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> OK 40 plus at Nordkapp many overnighting..
> 
> But we went just south of the Island and found a small layby/parking.. 1 other there.
> 
> ...



Thank you for these details, I am hoping to do the Calais to Nordkapp trip, arriving at the top in time for the summer solstice this year!  So your post has been most valuable.


----------



## Tony Lee (Mar 4, 2018)

OK, I'll bite.

Exactly how much does this expensive parking cost?


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Mar 4, 2018)

Tony Lee said:


> OK, I'll bite.
> 
> Exactly how much does this expensive parking cost?



 12-hour stay ticket NOK 180 per person - 24-hour stay ticket NOK 270 per person!


----------



## Mul (Mar 4, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Norway
> 
> Finland & Sweden & Home
> 
> ...




Looks like a fair route  I backpacked to Nordkap in 90's and been 4 times on motorbike but never in m/home. 

Im guessing youve got Fløm, Trollstigen and Olden en route. Campsite at Fløm and a wee train ride to Myrdal is a good 'day off'. Can't remember how i got onto Norkapp island, i do rememeber (ah yes, bus) it was a loooong way. And mega very mega expensive. 

Good WW2 museum at Narvik if yur into that sort of thing.

Cant remember name of it they have a cheese very 'caramel'ish' and another that needs to be quadruple wrapped and quarantined when not eating, ts that pungent ( nice though). 

Enjoy, youll have no problems wilding. 

Chrz Mul.

P.s. Do NOT SPEED ever, never mind towns not even  open roads EVER. Fines are eye watering for 10k over  & no favours for being foreign. 

Are you going thro the Lærdal tunnel ? Stop 1/2 way under mountain in layby for a brew !


----------



## Tony Lee (Mar 4, 2018)

Ah, so about 50 pound for two people and a vehicle - about what it costs to park in a typical UK village parking lot while doing the shopping - but certainly more than I would want to pay, but then again I balked at paying a fiver to get into Lands End carpark so driving past North Cape will be fairly easy


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Mar 4, 2018)

Tony Lee said:


> Ah, so about 50 pound for two people and a vehicle - about what it costs to park in a typical UK village parking lot while doing the shopping - but certainly more than I would want to pay, but then again I balked at paying a fiver to get into Lands End carpark so driving past North Cape will be fairly easy



I omitted to mention that the parking includes the following:


Parking
Nordkapp Panoramafilm
Historical exhibitions and Cave of Lights
Souvenir shops, F&B departments a.o.
Access to all facilities
Ticket valid 24 hours
Multiple entry to Nordkapp


----------



## Derekoak (Mar 6, 2018)

Mul said:


> Looks like a fair route  I backpacked to Nordkap in 90's and been 4 times on motorbike
> 
> Cant remember name of it they have a cheese very 'caramel'ish' and another that needs to be quadruple wrapped and quarantined when not eating, ts that pungent ( nice though).
> !



The pungent one sounds like Gamelost "old cheese", grey colour mostly, from 45 year old memory. The caramel one i cant remember the name but agree interesting cheeses!


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 7, 2018)

*Maybe not worth going anywhere ?*



Tony Lee said:


> Ah, so about 50 pound for two people and a vehicle - about what it costs to park in a typical UK village parking lot while doing the shopping - but certainly more than I would want to pay, but then again I balked at paying a fiver to get into Lands End carpark so driving past North Cape will be fairly easy



If you do not pay to go in.

We are very careful with what we spend but sometimes It is worth spending "the extra"..
After all how much is spent on Fuel and ferries

From Memory we spent about £30 for about 2hrs.

A lot less than a sporting event, concert, Play, Meal 4 2 etc etc


----------



## Glass man (Mar 7, 2018)

*Far North*

If you want to explore the far north of Norway,  the province called, rather confusingly Finmark and not just follow the crowds to Nordekap here are some ideas. 

Finmark is TWICE the size of Wales and bigger than Holland.  In summer when it is crowded the population goes up to 250,000 , ¼ million,  winter 70,000.

The furthest north you can drive on mainland Europe is Slettnes fry,  close to the lighthouse. This is past Gamvic. You can stay the night in the area in several places.

The road from Vardo to Hamnigberg is amazing, even the Norwegians are surprised. Easy to stay at the end, loo emptying. 
Just before you get into Havøysund there is a road on your left to Atlantic View. Drive up to the wind turbines and enjoy the view, you are at the top of the cliffs looking out to small islands. Stay in the town by the harbour,  free electricity, Wi-Fi, water loo etc.

Do PM me with any questions.


----------



## saxonborg (Mar 7, 2018)

Derekoak said:


> The pungent one sounds like Gamelost "old cheese", grey colour mostly, from 45 year old memory. The caramel one i cant remember the name but agree interesting cheeses!



The caramelly looking cheese is I believe a type of goats cheese.


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 7, 2018)

Glass man said:


> The road from Vardo to Hamnigberg is amazing



Is this you?

Google Maps


----------



## Glass man (Mar 7, 2018)

Sorry no.


----------

